# anyone that has had iui with gonal f?



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi I'm new to ff and what a lovely site it is . Well i was just wondering if theres alot of women who have had iui with gonal f if you would b able to leave your stories pos or neg stories. I cant find any stories where any women r using gonal f so i would b great to hear them. I'm on my dreaded 2ww   just want to hear other womens experience .

thank u keri xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Keri,

Welcome to FF have you intrduced your self on the IUI threads? you gte loads of support on there.

I used Clomid and Gonal F with my 3rd IUI cycle and achieved a BFP - with twins!!!!!! My boys are 2 now

wishing you loads f success with this cycle

Donna x x


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

hi aw great well lets hope i get my bfp.
no i havent not yet i didnt know to do that thanx for letting me know and thank u for relpying.

keri xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Keri,

I am also on a 2ww having had gonal-F and IUI. This is my 2nd go with gonal-F, last one was bfn, and each time I have only had one follicle... . How much gonal-F have you been taking? I was given 150 x7 from day 3 to 13...testing on the 15th  

Good luck with it I hope we both get bfp's

Saskia xx


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

hi Saskia, i was put on 75 just b4 xmas but over responed so it got abandoned. im now on 37.5 i started on it on day 3 too i was on it for 11 days i had 2 follies 1 at 14mm and the other was 18mm i also had small ones but they didnt bother with them ones. my otd is on the 20 i have my fingers crossed for both of us and   we get wot we want bfp.

keri xx


----------



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

hi 
just wanted to leave you a wee pos story . 
i used gonal f - 75 days 1 - 9 then 100 for 2 days
i had 2 folices 21mm and 19mm 
had iui and it worked first go! 

waiting on first scan to find out if it one or two!
it can happen . just keep believing. 

i have posted a wee message further down on iui board bout hubbys sample and symptons. it called BFP! my 1st iui worked. 

wishing you all lots of baby dust. hoping 2009 will be your year too. 
xx


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

congrats lucky.

ur story just made me smile its giving me hope, i woke up feeling neg today and thats just made me feel much better thank u.

keri xx


----------

